# Where do you cc your Kahr?



## Panther

Hello all, this is my first thread in this forum. I recently bought a PM9 for conceal carry. I had planned on small of the back carry but have read that it is not a good idea (have to cross your body on draw). I'm not a big guy and thought it would be the most concealable-have never carried before. What do you guys think?


----------



## recoilguy

I have a left handed IWB for when I carry in the small of my back, I am right handed, it turns the gun around for easier handle aquisition. Then you just reach back and draw.......it works for me. I also carry 90% of the time at 3:00 with a IWB tuckable. It is best for me comfort, concealability , and ease of access to the weapon.

RCG


----------



## Panther

I have a High Noon Bare Asset on the way and I followed their recommendation of placing the gun without a holster to see what I felt comfortable when trying to decide what holster to order. I'll find out when it arrives but it felt like behind the hip at 4 o"clock felt best.
By the way i think their tuckable Hidden Ally is next on my list once I get comfortable carrying


----------



## frjeff

*Kahr P9 CC*

Mine is at about 3:30 in my Crossbreed Supertuck everyday!
Forget it is there!

Jeff+


----------



## Hollander

Don Hume pocket holster or Ross Gunleather pancke holster with sweat shield. Will be ordering a High Noon soon.


----------



## sliponby

*pocket carry*

I use a DeSantis Nemesis in my right front pocket. With the cooler weather, I'm looking to go IWB with a light jacket or coat. It still gets into the 70's here in South AL. I'm taking notes on you guys that carry IWB.


----------



## Handgun World

I carry mine AIWB (appendix inside the waistband) in a High Noon Mr. Softy. Absolutely easy and conceals like a dream. The thin profile is such a difference maker. I wish the trigger pull wasn't so long but there's always trade offs. I'm a firm believe in the High Noon Holsters, too.


----------



## mrwizardly

> Hello all, this is my first thread in this forum. I recently bought a PM9 for conceal carry. I had planned on small of the back carry but have read that it is not a good idea (have to cross your body on draw).


I have a PM-9 and I carry mine in a Galco pocket holster in the summer, and a Galco "belt slide" holster in the winter. I love carrying this gun due to it's light weight, as I can be wearing the gun and almost forget it's there. As far as "cross drawing", I don't know why people get so excited over it, as long as you follow the "keep your finger off the trigger" rule, you won't shoot anybody. I am also learning that Kahr is a very reliable gun to carry.
MW


----------



## chiefnpd

*Shoulder holster for CW9 with crimson trace laser*

Any comments pro or con concerning shoulder holster for CW9 with CTL?
Thanks


----------



## mbsteve

I use a crossbreed IWB holster for my CW9, it just disappears and don't know it is even there.


----------



## Glenn-SC

I use a Desantis Nemesis Pocket Holster in either the front or cargo pocket of my shorts.


----------



## Packard

recoilguy said:


> I have a left handed IWB for when I carry in the small of my back, I am right handed, it turns the gun around for easier handle aquisition. Then you just reach back and draw.......it works for me. I also carry 90% of the time at 3:00 with a IWB tuckable. It is best for me comfort, concealability , and ease of access to the weapon.
> 
> RCG


I am trying to picture this in my mind. At one point during the draw the barrel of the gun is pointed at your back if I see this correctly. Is that correct?


----------



## recoilguy

I guess it could be pointed at your back if you are sloppy with your draw. I am very cautious of sweeping my body on the draw from shooting in practical shooting leagues. I practice my draw and reholster so I do not sweep my body until it is muscle memory. It is very easy .....palm out reach back, draw, clear, muzzle down, raise weapon to meet support hand. no problem no sweep.

I have since stopped carrying in the small of my back and carry in a Kydex/leather hybrid holster at 3:30 all day everyday. It is way more comfortable and requires no adjustment when I drive.

RCG


----------



## mike#9

You really should not carry in the small of your back........that is.........if you mean in the middle of the small of your back. If you were to be hit, or knocked to the ground and fall on your weapon. You can sustain a very bad injury or even a more serious/fatal injury due to the gun breaking/fracturing the spine. Talk to any LEO and they will tell you the same thing!!

With that said.....I carry my Kahr E9 in a Galco Skyops.......at about 4-5 o'clock. I like it there. I love the holster!


----------



## Packard

A friend of mine used to carry in the small of the back with the pistol but down. Whenever you draw the weapon you will inevitably point the muzzle at your own body at some point with that sort of carry.

During a high stress situation where you have you finger on the trigger and are thumbing off the safety this could be disastrous.

(I could never convince him to change however.)


----------



## mike#9

Packard said:


> A friend of mine used to carry in the small of the back with the pistol but down. Whenever you draw the weapon you will inevitably point the muzzle at your own body at some point with that sort of carry.
> 
> During a high stress situation where you have you finger on the trigger and are thumbing off the safety this could be disastrous.
> 
> (I could never convince him to change however.)


Finger really should not be on the trigger while you are drawing from the holster....or really until the weapon is free from the body and is coming up to meet the off hand....at the earliest. This requires lots of practice......but is much safer than trying to work it into the trigger guard when the weapon is still behind your back pointed at you...

Nonetheless....do not carry in the small of your back!! Just don't do it!!!


----------



## tomwalshco

12:30, clipdraw with 1/2 grip above waistline. Invisible even under the flimsiest t-shirt and comfy sitting or standing.


----------



## Packard

tomwalshco said:


> 12:30, clipdraw with 1/2 grip above waistline. Invisible even under the flimsiest t-shirt and comfy sitting or standing.


Do you have to drill holes?


----------



## tomwalshco

No drilling. The button screws you see attach the 2 pieces of the Clipdraw together.

Universal Clipdraw Fits All Handguns


----------



## Packard

tomwalshco said:


> No drilling. The button screws you see attach the 2 pieces of the Clipdraw together.
> 
> Universal Clipdraw Fits All Handguns


I've carried my Colt Gold Cup (with Pachmayr grips) in the waistband with no holster and no clips (but not cocked and locked). It stayed put but the angle of the cant would vary so I ended up with an inside the waistband holster.

Does the clip keep the angle of the cant or is it just like a waistband carry?


----------



## tomwalshco

Clipdraw holds gun at depth. Pressure between the waistband, the gun and the body keeps it from spinning around. I can recant if I need to get into an awkward position while I'm working. Never moves unless I move it. I can get it out as fast as I can pull up my t-shirt. Got 'em on 3 Kahrs, a Kel-Tec and a Glock 36 .45.


----------



## Natron

Kahr P9 with an MTac. I carry everyday at the 3 oclock position and forget it is there.








:mrgreen:


----------

